# Bay Turning White?!?!



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd like to see some pics but it could potentially be birdcatcher spots since they'll appear with age.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Id like to see the horse too.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to get these up. I went out of town for a couple of days. This is how he looks- very weird that these appeared out of nowhere.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Birdcatcher spots IMPO.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree. Birdcatcher spots.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

What are birdcatcher spots and are they going to go away or keep multiplying?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

They are just some sort of genetic anomaly. At this point, nobody is really sure exactly what causes them. They can appear and disappear yearly. He may not have any next year or he may have twice the number, you just never can tell LOL.


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

yeah hes not turning white


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

No, he's not actually turning completely white but this just happened over night and I could not find anything on the Internet about it and I was wondering what in the world was happening to him. Thanks for the enlightenment, everyone!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never herd of bird catcher spots either. Now I feel the need to do some reading! all i know is its adorable! you walk out one day and POOF appaloosa LOL


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha, I know. When you've known a horse for years and then suddenly he's spotted, it kind of freaks you out!


----------

